
QueensSpeech.com - social publishing network launches - mogston
http://www.queensspeech.com
======
Tichy
Ouch, my eyes hurt :-(

~~~
mogston
Thanks! We've deliberately tried to break from the norm with the design -
which has raised a few eyebrows. We're still in the experimental phase - so
all comments, good and bad are welcome - and indeed integral to our
development strategy.

~~~
Tichy
Your answer made me risk a second look. I think what really hurt my eyes was
the "contents" page - the combination of unreadability and not knowing what it
is all about made my eyes hurt. I clicked "contents" first because I hoped it
would let me figure out what your page is all about (english not being my
first language, I didn't realise that Queensspech would be a journal about/for
homosexuals).

I clicked on article links now, and I think they are acceptable (some
finetuning of the colors wouldn't hurt, though). The layout reminds me of the
time when I still read Wired (but I hated their layout), but more happily, of
the 80ies, when school magazines would still be created with scissors and
glue.

I am still not sure what the "contents" page is about...

~~~
mogston
The 80's / ZX Spectrum / 'Scissors and glue' look was intentional, but we take
on board your comments about the 'contents' page. I think we need to work on
this page a lot more to make it more usable, and of course understandable, but
hopefully still retaining its 'edgy' visual appearance.

The contents page is meant the be hub of 'what is exciting and new' within
QueensSpeech (like a magazine contents page) - only the highest rated and most
read articles by our community appear on the contents page.

We also have an RSS feed available which lists all new content submitted (
<http://feeds.feedburner.com/queensspeech> ).

I'm really happy that you spent time going through the site again, and
hopefully next time you visit you will be able to experience some of the
improvements we have planned!

